
RC4 is now entirely disabled by default for Microsoft Edge and Internet Explorer - okket
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/08/09/rc4-now-deprecated/
======
adzm
I always had a soft spot for rc4; it held up so well for so long. We shall
meet again.

~~~
kobayashi
lol, where would you like to meet this deprecated cypher again? Hoping for an
RC5?

~~~
yuhong
RC5 does exist and I think was patented by RSA Data Security. Needless to say,
it failed.

